# Recently Jumped Ship? Welcome



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I am a recent convert to this forum. I came here because I was in search of a new place to spend some time, sharing and learning. I am pleased that the MTF has fulfilled, and, even exceeded my expectations. There are several places to peruse and explore. If you want to talk trains, politics, tell jokes or just read other's ideas, this is a good place to be. 

So, if you are a new or recent convert from some other place, sound off, and let's get (re)acquainted.


----------



## WestinghouseEMDdemoguy (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm still in Sweden trying to figure out which direction to go. But as you stated Bob, there are a lot of good things going on here.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Bob,
We've run across each other on another forum. I started frequenting this forum after requesting information on where Lee went on the other forum, a member of MTF emailed me with the address of this forum. Not sorry I tried it out. Found some old friends from before and some new ones as well. I paid back the favor by sending some friends of mine here as well.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

PatKn said:


> Bob,
> We've run across each other on another forum. I started frequenting this forum after requesting information on where Lee went on the other forum, a member of MTF emailed me with the address of this forum. Not sorry I tried it out. Found some old friends from before and some new ones as well. I paid back the favor by sending some friends of mine here as well.


Thanks Pat. I remember you from "over there". I left for awhile, and then went back hoping things might have changed. They hadn't. So, now, I'm here, and happy. :appl:


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

WestinghouseEMDdemoguy said:


> I'm still in Sweden trying to figure out which direction to go. But as you stated Bob, there are a lot of good things going on here.


WestinghouseEMDdemoguy, welcome. I think you need a nick-name, something with less letters.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2015)

Bob, you are so correct. This really is a fun place to be.

In the brief amount of time I have been a member of MTF, I have experienced new and aggressive growth, probably for a lot of reason I have heretofore mentioned. 

With Gunrunner John and Lee Willis declaring this to be his new Forum home, we can expect continued growth.


----------



## tabkld93 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not a "heavy" poster, but am an avid reader. Finding this site is refreshing.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I was on the other site, but I missed some of the people on this site so I join this site. It a breath of fresh air. I prefer more of the modeling and less of the discussions on whether the TCA should allow strollers in the hall.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

rboatertoo said:


> I was on the other site, but I missed some of the people on this site so I join this site. It a breath of fresh air. I prefer more of the modeling and less of the discussions on whether the TCA should allow strollers in the hall.


Bravo! Now, show me all your dah-te-dahs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2015)

Bob, on another train forum, there is a prolific thread starter who from all indications appears to be a business (and not a Forum sponsor) that starts endless topics all dealing with train equipment, mostly box cars and construction equipment, that to me are a complete waste of time and effort to follow. This is just one of the reasons that the MTF feels so good not having this kind of junk (in my opinion) to have to sift through.

More and more will be attracted to the MTF (as evidenced in the past few weeks) where we are not subjected to this. *Glad we have Gunrunner John looking out for us.*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian, he's still at it, he just started a host of new threads. He must be mentally challenged. 

It's rare to have to moderate anything here, we have a really good member base.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2015)

John, I know. I think it is rather remarkable that anyone would allow this to continue. 

It is actually better for the MTF as it is probably a complete turn-off to many. Perhaps they will find us all here where they are not subjected to this as a steady diet.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I figure just keep going the way this forum is going, with everyone doing what we are doing, and things will work out. Participation here seems to be increasing over time. Let the trend continue.


----------



## motherhubbard (Jun 25, 2015)

*Forum Being Discussed*

On the forum being discussed it seems everyone wants to start a thread. It got so bad that some of the topics were downright silly.......


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm just getting back into trains and plan on designing and building an expanded layout next year. For now it's just a floor layout around the tree once a year, which the grandsons thoroughly enjoy. I'm looking forward to sharing a bigger setup once we have more space.

I'm also an admin for a motorcycle website (soon to be defunct), so I appreciate a good member base and informative posts. So far I've been very pleased with my experience here. :appl:


----------



## cchancey (Aug 27, 2015)

*Just Made The Switch - What A Great Forum!*

I have just made the switch thanks to Passenger Train Collector letting me know about this forum. This is a great forum with lots of interesting and helpful information, and nice people who all share the same interest - model toy trains. I now always look forward to enjoying signing on to this forum and really enjoying the experience of being a part of a real toy train forum where people can freely express their views and opinions without fear of either criticism or ridicule or demeaning comments from management, and being suddenly deleted with no explanation given.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I feel compelled to "jump" in here because I am also one of the "Jumpers". Thank you to those who have many years here and hopefully you will enjoy your new company.

My only comment is that I simply got tired of the control freaks. They created a very uncomfortable place for people I respected. There is nothing wrong with moderating ugly comments, but to prevent members from offering opinions or different points of view is unconscionable and makes for a very banal forum.

But, it is time to get over all of that! I like this forum. I have enjoyed posting threads about my projects and responding to other member's projects. That is how I learn how to improve my skills.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

I, too, made the switch from OGR to MTF and glad I did! All of my reasons for the change have been mentioned in earlier posts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

Many more will follow. That's my prediction.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

As stated earlier, coming from the OGR forum to this forum is like advancing from community college to graduate school.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Are Old Pharts Welcome, Too?*

I made the jump, also. When Bob emailed telling me about the MTF, I was ready. When the Moderator(s) "gang bang" you a person feels defeated. (don't ask).:dunno:

I recognize so many. I'm glad the numbers are growing. I hope that I do not offend anyone. I ask only for your patience. I'll go back to my room now.hwell:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

Pre War Pappy, believe me , you are a treat to have you join with the members of the MTF. You bring a lot of quality to us.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

And then some, Vern.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Where Are All Of The "Experts"?*

GRJ, Wood/ PTC/ Bob/ Yellowstone/ Southernrr/ cchancey & Those Missed,

The one thing that I have noticed on the MTF is the lack of resident "Experts". Another thing that I really enjoy is the relaxed atmosphere over here. The know-it-alls have no one one to harass.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Are we falling down on the job Pappy? Would you like a little harassment?


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

BobS said:


> I am a recent convert to this forum. I came here because I was in search of a new place to spend some time, sharing and learning. I am pleased that the MTF has fulfilled, and, even exceeded my expectations.


Same here. Good post Bob.
On the other forum, I go by *Michigan & Ohio Valley Lines*, but here I just initial it as *MOVL*. You can call me Keith or MOVL.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Bob, on another train forum, there is a prolific thread starter who from all indications appears to be a business (and not a Forum sponsor) that starts endless topics all dealing with train equipment, mostly box cars and construction equipment, that to me are a complete waste of time and effort to follow. This is just one of the reasons that the MTF feels so good not having this kind of junk (in my opinion) to have to sift through.


Come on Brian...he's doing us a favor by "providing a service" to us


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*I Almost Ripped My Drawers (LMAO X 2)*

GRJ,
You are a very learned man (Expert). Your knowledge is that of a elder. Everything you have learned word by word as it is written. This makes you the "Expert":laugh:
Here we are almost at the end of a beautiful day. The prisoners are where they belong (on the other side). :appl:
It sounds dead now. I had to tone my bias down.

All of this to say hello to Keith. Welcome home!


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

I joined recently and posted that I came here after posting a reply to a "review" by PTC on the other forum in which I mentioned that I missed Lee Willis' reviews; a forum member emailed me to say Lee is on MTF.

I'm glad to be here although I haven't "jumped ship," and continue to participate on the other forum where I find useful and enjoyable content, and can easily disregard the content that doesn't interest me.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Prewar Pappy said:


> GRJ, Wood/ PTC/ Bob/ Yellowstone/ Southernrr/ cchancey & Those Missed,
> 
> The one thing that I have noticed on the MTF is the lack of resident "Experts". Another thing that I really enjoy is the relaxed atmosphere over here. The know-it-alls have no one one to harass.


Love ya Pappy! Good to be seen and thankful for this "relaxed atmosphere". I feel the same way.....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It seems to me like the fun is even better with our new gang onboard. Welcome all!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Well Gentlemen Welcome aboard ! ( from one of the locals).


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

*"Come on Brian...he's doing us a favor by "providing a service" to us"*

And Keith, the beat goes on, new thread after new thread. Entire waste of time! I guess they like that stuff on the other side or it is helping them build content. (as kind as I can make it).


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks tjcruiser. I have found this to be a very comfortable place to be and I hope that I can contribute in a positive way.

It is really nice to see more and more of my friends showing up here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm loving all the new O-gauge guys, I think we've reached a critical mass now.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm loving all the new O-gauge guys, I think we've reached a critical mass now.


John: Contact the DONALD, he'll tell you how to build a WALL.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We don't need no stinkin' wall, we're trying to let immigrants in!


----------



## BradF (Jul 23, 2015)

I recently found this as well. As others have said above, to much moderation has spoiled a once good thing over there.

Brad


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

I am here too!
And for the record, I DO NOT subscribe to "OGRE"!
But I DO subscribe to CTT!
Gunrunner, I added my pic to my profile but it does not show in my posts.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Not sure what the deal is with "SanteFeJim" but I have a feeling he might jump ship to this forum from "OGRE" as well.
They deleted his "Train Season" post!


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

chipset35 said:


> Not sure what the deal is with "SanteFeJim" but I have a feeling he might jump ship to this forum from that other place as well.
> They deleted his "Train Season" post!


Vince,
When they start sending their condemning emails, he'll switch for sure. I went from"warning" to"final notice" all within a three week period. I wouldn't have minded if I knew what I had done. They would not tell what or when...go figure?:dunno:

What's goin' on with your choo-choos?


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Prewar Pappy said:


> Vince,
> When they start sending their condemning emails, he'll switch for sure. I went from"warning" to"final notice" all within a three week period. I wouldn't have minded if I knew what I had done. They would not tell what or when...go figure?:dunno:
> 
> What's goin' on with your choo-choos?


Hi Pappy!
I bought the GCT base for the smaller Lionel GCT from Harry via Brian and will post some pics later this year!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome all, your colective wisdom is appreciated here the members here from beginner to expert is what makes this site special. People will go out of there way to help you here. To me thats indicative of its members as a whole. I never was really on that other site so I don't know of your guys plight, but at least you found a home welcome.....


----------



## BradF (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey Chipset, I missed you at the other place for a while. Glad you are here.

Brad


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Vince, I updated your profile with the avatar. If that's not what you want, I'll show you how to upload the avatar of your choice from your computer.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Vince, I updated your profile with the avatar. If that's not what you want, I'll show you how to upload the avatar of your choice from your computer.


Thanks Gunrunner, perfect!


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Wow! You Be Handsome.....Now*

Vince,
I dunno what GRJ did but I like it. It's one heck of a lot better than your old one.(OGR)
I know he can't do miracles. That's why I haven't tried mine.


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

I was wondering why some of the other site traffic had died down. Now I know and I will have to spend a little more time here......as long as someone likes anything from tinplate to Dorfan to Legacy/DCS and in between.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)

It appears that there is a lot more then just *"traffic"* going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Another convert


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

Welcome to MTF, Laidoffsick... it will be great following your grand layout build over here.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

LOS, Welcome.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome aboard, LOS.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lots of familiar faces.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Laidoffsick.... Welcome. I have always enjoyed your candid sharp posts.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Laidoffsick, welcome!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

*Doug, a very warm welcome to you. *

Doug is one of the best guys in our O-Gauge hobby. I have followed him for years on another Forum and to have him as part of the MTF, we just picked up a *HUGE ADDITION* to this Forum. His contributions will significantly add to the enjoyment of our members. All you have to do is to check out the thread he just started about naming his layout.

On behalf of all of the MTF members, we are delighted to have you here!!!!!!


----------



## Papa (Jan 11, 2012)

Been registered here for a time but will be sure to be around more now that so many posters I've enjoyed on the other site have found their way here.:appl:


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Add me to the list of converts!

I joined here earlier this year to purchase an item. Deal fell through. I became the winner as I found all of you again.

Life's good!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

Aaron, we could not be happier that you found us. :appl:


----------



## Agent027 (Sep 7, 2015)

*Here, There and Everywhere*

I wouldn't go as far as to say I'm a "convert." I'm a member on several train forums. My loyalty was always with CTT, but the coffee pot has really killed that forum. Nothing personally against it, but you go there and browse and see there is nothing else going on... totally dead. And then when folks contribute to a post, often it's nothing more than a invite to join the pot.

Just as annoying to me is all the whining and complaining that goes on at OGR. It's not the management but the contributors. You get the impression that because some people buy a given company's product, that has made them a shareholder. A couple guys I've seen mentioned here like Rocky Mountaineer and Santa Fe Jim are amongst the worst of the complainers. And then there's the many people who think they know more about the train companies than the people running them. All the company's have stated what it costs to bring something new to market, and yet folks don't believe what is said, including Rocky.

Even a recent thread about products that will never (probably) get made quickly turned into another "I want this now" list. It's like they already know the products won't sell in sufficient quantities to pay for themselves, and yet jump on the chance to say they still want them made regardless. Reminds me of little children: You tell them they can't have a cookie before dinner and why that can't and 10 minutes later, they ask again.

Simple truth is Lionel could drop all their scale products tomorrow and while that would hurt them, it wouldn't put them out of business. If Lionel dropped all their traditional line products tomorrow, that would put them out of business.

Lionel has said that a scale locomotive run of 3,000 pieces is "an exceptionally large production run." The same run is small for a traditional product. Again in the words of Lionel, "we have several thousand serious scale train customers and several million who buy starter sets and everyone else in-between."

There's so much to be thankful for in this 3-rail hobby. For 95+ years, Lionel has meant "toy" trains. Now there's new products no one could ever imagine before. There's is NO WAY the selection of products in this small market will ever come close to what's available in HO. If it's such a bother, go to HO where the stuff is readily available. And even much better selection, the HO guys are way more into scratch building, kitbashing and repainting more than 3-rail scale guys. _There's good reason why decals are so much harder to find in O scale._

I really admire Lee's attitude about making it yourself. I don't have nearly the time Lee has, but his approach is also mine. And Lee has made some absolutely neat stuff... it's what a hobby is all about. The fact he shares it, is an inspiration to me. One or two of his ideas are things I have also done before I ever read about him doing it.

I personally have nothing against OGR save for all the constant complaining and grumbling that goes on. Even Allan Miller has said in years gone by that some of these people need to get a another new hobby that actually makes them happy. I wish they had never added the word "Hi-Rail" to the Traditional O and 027 forum. Us traditional 0 and 027 guys already know we're hi-rail... that term has been around for decades. Now the term has morphed into meaning "scale."

I also have nothing against the scale end of the hobby. Lionel is trying to increase their market and that's good. Because of the scale stuff, we now have LionChief and LC+ that have moved into the traditional product line.

I guess I see things differently: The hobby is meant to be enjoyed. It doesn't matter what scale you're into. Or whether you're into 3-rail scale, or like the majority of Lionel's customers, into traditional 0. It's all good.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome here Doug. Please don't forget that you owe an update. Look forward to seeing the new work that your dad has done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

Welcome Agent 027. I think you will quickly learn that all opinions are welcome here. The last time I checked, we don't have a local Chapter of the Whiner's Club here.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Aaron, we could not be happier that you found us. :appl:


Thanks Brian, glad to reunited!


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome to all who are on board! I'm liking the new neighborhood just fine!


----------



## Frank Crawford (Sep 11, 2015)

While I am not a prolific poster, I am an almost daily reader of several of the O gauge web sites. When I realized some of the regular posters were missing from my usual haunt, I learned of this site and found the mia's from the other site ! So I signed up and and happy to be here!!
MTF is a very nice site for model trains!
Frank


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Welcome Frank!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Boy of boy, it just keeps getting better. A hearty welcome to the new guys, glad you found your way here.

We offer cheese with any _*whine *_here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

Welcome Agent 027!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Man.....that must have been some SERIOUS drama on that other site. Been here awhile now and really haven't had much use for anywhere else (for trains anyway.)

Glad to see the forum growing.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Are we talking OGR here? I just checked their site and there was a thread a mile long about laying track on carpet! Geez!!!


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

More will come.


----------



## Tinpl8r (Sep 19, 2015)

*I'm Here*

I was wondering where everybody went! This is my first post on this forum. I have been on the other site for quite awhile. I've been looking for Brian's passenger car photo for the past few weeks and read that he is here now. There are a lot of familiar folks over here...Lee, Brian, Bob, Chris!

Jeff Davis


----------



## rlomba8204 (Sep 20, 2015)

I am a former poster there as well (RAL), not as prolific as some of the folks here. (Changed handles to remind me not to use the family email address - she gets tired of the notifications I forget to turn off.). I got tired of the frequent thread deletions, the tone, and the constant commercialism - I think the hobby is more than just placing pre-orders. No anger here, but happy to have found another venue to ask questions and what-not.

Raymond


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*I too have left OGR as I was "moderated" out of existance!*

I had a number of posts disappear and the final straw was when I posted a question about why my posts disappeared, IT was made to disappear right quick! Jeez. I believe our CIA has a term for this call renditioned.

I posted my troubles in a different thread here but saw this one and wanted to add my name to us renditioned souls!

Peter


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

Welcome Frank, Raymond and Jeff. Glad to see that you have found us. This is now becoming an avalanche of new members coming from another place.

It is wonderful to see this explosive growth.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

While I won't say that I've "jumped ship" as I tend not to burn bridges. I consider it more of a "transfer ticket." 

Thanks, Brian (PTC) for alerting me to this place!

Andy


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

A coupler others on their way too


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Peter Herron said:


> I had a number of posts disappear and the final straw was when I posted a question about why my posts disappeared, IT was made to disappear right quick! Jeez. I believe our CIA has a term for this call renditioned.
> 
> I posted my troubles in a different thread here but saw this one and wanted to add my name to us renditioned souls!
> 
> Peter


Peter, you haven't really been "renditioned", but you have been severely limited to the shallow end of their pool. :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

Very nice to welcome you Andy. Andy and his modular group do a wonderful job is favorably representing our hobby at the annual Kennywood Christmas display. Hopefully, he will post pictures of this year's event.

This is yet another huge addition to the MTF.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey GRJ.....Can you run a graph of the membership increases here? I'm just curious.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

This started with a few but now it is like:


----------



## bill937ca (Jul 18, 2014)

I've been here since summer 2014 posting off and on. Now I'm finding much more of interest here and a much calmer atmosphere than OGR.

Bill Robb


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd have to see if I could graph the membership, but it may not tell you much. Many members join and then post once or twice and disappear. It would be more interesting to be able to graph the posts/day, that has certainly increased.

I do notice that membership is picking up, I'm approving around 10-15 new members every day, it was much slower before.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd have to see if I could graph the membership, but it may not tell you much. Many members join and then post once or twice and disappear. It would be more interesting to be able to graph the posts/day, that has certainly increased.
> 
> I do notice that membership is picking up, I'm approving around 10-15 new members every day, it was much slower before.


Just curious more than anything else. 

I remember back in 2010 when I joined how quiet/pleasant this place was.....still has the same feel even with the large increases in membership since then.

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

*"I remember back in 2010 when I joined how quiet/pleasant this place was.....still has the same feel even with the large increases in membership since then."*

On behalf of all of us who have recently joined the MTF, I want to say a big thank you to the forerunners who made this possible for us to join. We sure intend to keep this a nice place to hang our hats.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The underlying rule that has ALWAYS been stressed here is "It's YOUR railroad - do whatever you want with it."

We've had members with dinosaur trains, halloween murder mystery trains, UFO's, etc. on here and everyone enjoys whatever someone else has to provide.

Anal-retentive types need not apply (however if you want to be anal-retentive with your own railroad - GO FOR IT.)


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*@ Bob S............*

Having my posts "disappeared" makes me feel that I have been moved to the *bottom* of the pool not "limited" to the shallow end!! LOL Hey, while annoying, it's not worth loosing sleep over..............

Peter


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

Peter, for some people, their only defense is the big *DELETE BUTTON*.


----------



## Frank Crawford (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you for the 'welcome' guys. Glad to be here!
Frank


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Andy and his modular group do a wonderful job is favorably representing our hobby at the annual Kennywood Christmas display. Hopefully, he will post pictures of this year's event.


You can be certain there will be pix here. 

Andy


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

sstlaure said:


> The underlying rule that has ALWAYS been stressed here is "It's YOUR railroad - do whatever you want with it."
> 
> We've had members with dinosaur trains, halloween murder mystery trains, UFO's, etc. on here and everyone enjoys whatever someone else has to provide.
> 
> Anal-retentive types need not apply (however if you want to be anal-retentive with your own railroad - GO FOR IT.)


Glad to hear it...it is how it should be. Well stated.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The recent 'migration' sure seems to have perked up the
number of active threads in the 0 Gauge forum

I just counted 20, there are none in N Scale and only 8
in HO scale that are active at this moment. (today and yesterday)

Sure is nice to see all that activity and you 0 gauge guys seem
to be having fun.

Don


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I too have jumped ship to this forum. Been reading lots of the posts here from the same people from the OGR forum. A BIG thank you goes out to our friend BRIAN VAILL, aka PASSENGER TRAIN COLLECTOR for getting me here. I know we will have fun here:appl::smilie_daumenpos::thumbsup:.

Stay frosty my friends,
laz57


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*I'm confused....*



Passenger Train Collector said:


> Peter, for some people, their only defense is the big *DELETE BUTTON*.


Can ANYONE over on the OGR (or the NK as they call it on MTJ) hit the delete button or only Mr. Melvin and his appointed minions?

Peter


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DonR said:


> The recent 'migration' sure seems to have perked up the
> number of active threads in the 0 Gauge forum
> 
> I just counted 20, there are none in N Scale and only 8
> ...


sorry Don, I gave the site address to 2 HO guys I met in my daily work travels.
They have yet to sign up? :dunno: I guess, I told them to PM me when they did.
Next time I see them I will strong arm them for you.

By the way a lot of the new O threads are just howdy doodie threads, I tried to tell "someone" that they might be better in our STICKY introduction thread, but I guess not? http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1
It is better having a few hundred floating around instead.


----------



## CDNJ (Jun 20, 2015)

I post at the other forum, mostly...But after realizing scammers are welcome at that other place,Moderation is an obvious issue. 
I am hear because some of the smartest/creative/insightful modelers in the hobby only post their knowledge here now.

By the way
I'm Chris, 25 from NJ. I was always around model trains but recently became obsessed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Obsession with model trains is expensive Chris, but it's nice to see young blood in the hobby, welcome.


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

*Happy to be here too!*

I found out about this forum a couple of weeks ago from some fellow modellers who are regulars here.Its seems to me that anytime we tried to have informative discussions, like the Weaver models thread,or interesting items on ebay, they got deleted. Also, I really missed Lee's posts. His creativity and infectious enthusiasm brightened many a day for me. 

Ricky


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome to all. Cdnj, where in nj?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*To our newest members..*

Welcome to all the newest members, to a very well organized forum. There are a great group of members that have lots to offer. Most questions can get a quick answer, and there is a lot of useful information, for those new to the hobby. 

I would suggest some of you check the "Looking for Information" section, near the top of the "O" gauge section. There a few PDF files that may be of use to some users. Check the last page of that link.

Again, welcome guys, and enjoy it. The other site is losing quite a few regular users, to their own faults.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

As the latest to jump ship all I can say is that was easy. 

I am amazed at all the familiar faces.        :smilie_auslachen::worshippy::thumbsup:


----------



## Sidewinder (Sep 21, 2015)

I was just activated. I'm glad I have the ability to still keep in touch; the holiday season would not be same without a great many of you.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome...welcome...welcome all. It is good to see all the familiars showing up.
Many thanks to MTF and its regulars for having and welcoming us.

THEY JUST KEEP COMING...


----------



## PennsyFan (Sep 22, 2015)

I just jumped for my own reasons. I couldn't use the same user name, so I picked something close. Many of you will probably recognize the layout...


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow! Ths forum is getting more exciting every day.  Welcome to all the newcomers. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

PennsyFan said:


> I just jumped for my own reasons. I couldn't use the same user name, so I picked something close. ...snip...


Welcome, I am curious as to why not. I use the same name; in fact, I use it on several forums. Train and other.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The name he wanted was probably already taken.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

I am almost speechless. I opened the MTF this morning and am shocked at the number of quality new additions to the MTF. Every day brings more to call this wonderful Forum their new home. It is obvious that this Forum gets mined each day, so to those who look, you ain't seen anything yet! *Just watch is G-R-O-W.*

To *Laz*, we had the priviledge of welcoming them to our home together with their wonderful dog this summer. What a super couple and we are proud to call them our friends. 

*Chris & Ricky*, I don't know you, but a hearty welcome to our Forum. I look forward to getting to know you better through this Forum.

*Jim* is from the greater Chicago area and is part of a wonderful Model Railroad Club in Indiana that is building a super layout. Please post photos Jim and a big welcome to you.I have known Jim for a long time.

*Sidewinder & Pennsy Fan*, I enjoyed following you on another forum, and it is such a pleasure to welcome you here.

What is happening here is spectacular.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's actually mind-numbing Brian. I've never seen such explosive growth here!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Gunrunnerjohn.......*

..........I think the folks over at OGR are getting tired of the heavy handed censorship, er, "moderation". Even if they are not themselves treated to a "rendition" they see others who are and have finally had enough.

Peter


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't know if they realize how bad things are with so many people coming onto this forum. The moderation, and censorship is definitely heavy handed, and numerous posts being deleted. Is it all being done by RM himself, or are there others with privileges to do such. I started with CTT forum, as that was from reading the magazine, and finding the forum. I found this forum once, and then lost the bookmark, so wasn't active earlier. I found OGR, and I have received answers to questions from all three forums. I still visit all three, as they are the most informative forums for info. I have bounced around to a few other forums, such as MTJ, and they don't have the type of content I am looking for.

This forum has been a real joy to be part of, and there is too much to absorb from all the separate sections have to offer. It's great to be a part of this forum.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

*"I think the folks over at OGR are getting tired of the heavy handed censorship, er, "moderation". Even if they are not themselves treated to a "rendition" they see others who are and have finally had enough.*

*Peter*"

Peter, you haven't seen anything like this yet. Wait till you read the next Chapter of the OGR saga. Coming soon to your local theater.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"I think the folks over at OGR are getting tired of the heavy handed censorship, er, "moderation". Even if they are not themselves treated to a "rendition" they see others who are and have finally had enough.*
> 
> *Peter*"
> 
> Peter, you haven't seen anything like this yet. Wait till you read the next Chapter of the OGR saga. Coming soon to your local theater.


Out of curiosity I went over and took a look at the OGR website - wow is that sucker confusing and HEAVY with advertisers.

The mass exodus is unreal......I've never seen something like this on ANY kind of forum.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you BRIAN & ELIZABETH and GUNS. It is great to have had the privilege to meet all of you and with this Forum I know I will meet more people and become close friends too. This is going to be fun. Thank you to BRIAN for opening up your house to my WIFE and I, this summer, to enjoy your beautiful layout and your piece of HEAVEN on EARTH.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

MOVL said:


> Welcome...welcome...welcome all. It is good to see all the familiars showing up.
> Many thanks to MTF and its regulars for having and welcoming us.
> 
> THEY JUST KEEP COMING...



Keith... Help me out here buddy. Are those cats exiting the "other" forum or are they entering THIS forum?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

Both, Jim.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

I was only there for over a year but could see a lot of change in the last 4 months.
When I just read the comments about being OK to use the words COWCATCHER, LASH-UP 
and E-BAY I laughed out loud. I remember asking myself after a while is this a George Carlin skit The 7 words that cannot be mentioned on OGRE?
I am really enjoying my first day. Azgary=Tucgary


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

SantaFeJim said:


> Keith... Help me out here buddy. Are those cats exiting the "other" forum or are they entering THIS forum?


I believe it is both


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Gary!


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"I think the folks over at OGR are getting tired of the heavy handed censorship, er, "moderation". Even if they are not themselves treated to a "rendition" they see others who are and have finally had enough.*
> 
> *Peter*"
> 
> Peter, you haven't seen anything like this yet. Wait till you read the next Chapter of the OGR saga. Coming soon to your local theater.


Um...we're gonna need more popcorn than this...


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome Gary. I was much like you and kept missing people. It's great to find them here.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome Gary.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

I have just finished reading the Mary Jane and Lash-up threads. LMAO
This is the way a forum should be, informative and light. Nice to be here. Tucgary


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

Ok I guess I am the next one. Haven't completely jumped. But now know lee Willis is alive and well. A couple of things. How do I attach my avatar and what is with the word Hobo under my name? Thanks Brian for steering me in this direction.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

suzukovich said:


> Ok I guess I am the next one. Haven't completely jumped. But now know lee Willis is alive and well. A couple of things. How do I attach my avatar and what is with the word Hobo under my name? Thanks Brian for steering me in this direction.


Names explained,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=234&highlight=hobo+dispatcher


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

suzukovich said:


> Ok I guess I am the next one. Haven't completely jumped. But now know lee Willis is alive and well. A couple of things. How do I attach my avatar and what is with the word Hobo under my name? Thanks Brian for steering me in this direction.


click user CP (up top)

Look to the left it says edit avatar in there, load the avatar

Let us know if you have trouble.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The avitar I cant help with, you can try the quick links tab with user control panel. Your a hobo for a bit then move up the ranks by posting. Its more of a fun thing, then serious. Unless your me, I'm stuck at the bottem


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Eds too fast


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

big ed said:


> click user CP (up top)
> 
> Look to the left it says edit avatar in there, load the avatar
> 
> Let us know if you have trouble.


Thanks for the point in the right direction. Hobo works for me. or maybe refugee. Starting to browse. Like what I see. And nothing about the UP program Thank God. Was getting real tired of the war of words, especially the baiting that was going on. Or have I spoken to soon?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What's the UP program, have I missed an opportunity to bait someone?


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

John, it is/was in the Real Trains forum. A 'discussion' about current UP steam operations, or lack thereof.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I do think I saw that, are you saying they deleted it, or that it just degraded into a _*he said, she said*_?


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

There are a couple of contentious threads about the UP steam program. I stopped reading when the info turned to who gets the last word of the arguments. Not sure if any were deleted or locked.


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

I believe it got locked after a few started raging on Rich when he defended Hot water and for deleting some rather derogatory replies. It got old quick, even with the popcorn.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## BradF (Jul 23, 2015)

Suzukovich,it's good to see you over here. I have learned much from you well thought out posts.

Brad


----------

